# What I found on my inspection



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

I finally slowed down enough between work, school and cold weather allowing me to be able to open the hive and this is what I found a whole pile of dead bees....guess Im otta the business for now


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

is the hive dead? I have seen piles of bees on bottom boards get cleaned up and the hive keeps going!

sometimes when it's too cold to fly the dead just pile up til a warm day!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Never a good feeling no matter how seasoned you are.
Mites take your hive out?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Where were they found? What are they on? Is what your photo shows all of the bees in the hive?


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

the hive is dead,NewJoe..I have/did not have/had issues with mites, as far as I know MrbeeMan, and yes it was bad feeling....they were found on the bottom/beatle trap board(dont waste your time building one, they dont work).....that is all the bees I found. 

I had a weak hive late in sept. so I combined them with a stronger hive, guess they werent strong enough....I will be looking for a swarm or find a cut out somewhere to start over.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

keep trying


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

D1here said:


> as far as I know MrbeeMan,


It takes looking. And not just w/ the naked eye, but the proper way.


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

yea, I did a check in early feb last year and didnt find anything to to be worried about then


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Which was what? How many? Did you check again after you took honey off? That's when you would find the most, most likely.


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

I used the powdered sugar and shake method in the beekeeping for dummies book I have...10 bees 2 mites(if I did it right) and no that was the only check I did. thats why I said "as far as I know"...I admit I didnt do ALL that I could to help prevent this... but I learned some things from it....experience is the worlds cruelest teacher.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

D1, ten bees is not enough bees the way I was taught to sample. That said, 2 mites in a ten bee sample is 20%. I'd say that would warrant treatment. The percentage will only grow over time. And February is pretty early.

Keep that in mind for future reference.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This is why I asked about mites.









Looks like mites.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sharp eyes there Mr. Beeman.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I can see close up just fine, it's the far away I have troubles with now. lol SUCKS getting older.
Thanks sqkcrk, take care


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Tell me about it. Cataract surgery has improved my sight, but not like I thought it would.


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

cool thanks I didnt look at them that hard as I was knda in a hurry when I went down there.....my wife was in the truck and was looking for Sunday lunch....


----------

